# Just call me Cupid



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, so based on the single and looking and the flirting (real? fake? in-between?) that goes on here, I was trying to think of a way for those of us facing another no-card-on-Valentine's-Day February to connect with a real, or a good-natured fake, secret admirer here on the Dim Boards. 
Like, I'd be cupid, and if you wanted to mail someone a valentine card (actual--who wants an e-valentine? ugh), then it'd come through me so anonymity could be assured.
But...there are probs with this. I have an address that's not my specific home address, but I'd need to ask other people if I could send the cards they might get on to them, and I'd need their addresses. And probably, that's not a good idea for all of the reasons surrounding that.
but still...the idea came from a good place. I can't think of how to work it any better than that (and I haven't given it much thought beyond what's above, honestly), preach it.

jes


----------



## Emma (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it's a good idea. 

So you're saying it would work like; Anyone who is willing to recieve a card would put so on a post and give you their address and the people who are wanting to send cards would send them to you, with the card inside with a stamp on and you'd send it on?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it's a great idea! (Assuming I get one, of course. ) It's really sweet and romantic, Jes! I know of a large message board that does something similar and it goes over really well, so I don't see why we can't do it. I'd have no problem with giving you my address -- it's just you, after all, it's not like we're posting it here on the message board. 

I'm in.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweet idea, Jes! You're the clearinghouse of love.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

Just so long as there isn't a white powder in it Jes. There are a lot of wierdos out there.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 23, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just so long as there isn't a white powder in it Jes. There are a lot of wierdos out there.



But I was going to sprinkle powdered sugar in yours, Lilly, to show you how sweet I am on you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> But I was going to sprinkle powdered sugar in yours, Lilly, to show you how sweet I am on you!



LOL I chuckled after I posted that, Carrie. I was saying it just to be funny, but my friends and family always scold me because I have this uncanny ability to immediately see the worst case scenario of a situation and ruin the mood with a dire prophecy. Once I clicked 'submit' I could almost hear a collective groan go up on their behalf.

Sorry everybody.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL I chuckled after I posted that, Carrie. I was saying it just to be funny, but my friends and family always scold me because I have this uncanny ability to immediately see the worst case scenario of a situation and ruin the mood with a dire prophecy. Once I clicked 'submit' I could almost hear a collective groan go up on their behalf.
> 
> Sorry everybody.



i can appreciate it6. I'm the one with the greatest risk as I'm the one opening myself up (to all) and I've thought about that, too. Still, it's not my home address, though I have to look at and touch the envelopes as they come in. So the point here is A. anonymity for the sender and B. the fun of getting something through snail mail for Valentine's Day. Sure, you can get a yahoo acct. and email someone 'i like u!' through Dimensions, but ...eh. Boring.

Now, the way I've envisioned it going is this:

1.You want to send someone a real Vday card, probably secretly, though maybe not

2. You PM or Email me that info, and give me the person's name

3. I PM or Email your intended and say: you've got a hit! Is it ok for me to receive a card and send it on to you? (I suppose I could also just pass along your street address on to the sender--BUT then the sender would have the address AND you'd probably guess via postmark who it was, or at least get close--so this is NOT my preferred method)

4. If the answer to #3 is YES, then I get back with the secret admirer, and give him or her the rules (my address, how much to include extra for postage and larger envelope--sorry, it'll probably cost you $1 plus the card you're buying, I can't offer everyone postage, and time you'll need to make this happen)

5. Good feelings and happy people getting Valentine cards. Yay.

thoughts?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> thoughts?


I've got two:

1) I wouldn't say an "I like you" through Dimensions is boring. Quite b'jiggety, in my humble. Apples and oranges, here.

2) There may be something I'm not considering, but when both participants are in the US, wouldn't it be easier for you to have the sender affix standard domestic postage to the sealed card envelope (extra, if it's an oversized card), before enclosing it in a larger envelope (to be sent to you)? That way you won't have to worry about calculating postage or handling cash (which may or may not be sugar-coated).


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've got two:
> 
> 1) I wouldn't say an "I like you" through Dimensions is boring. Quite b'jiggety, in my humble. Apples and oranges, here.
> 
> 2) There may be something I'm not considering, but when both participants are in the US, wouldn't it be easier for you to have the sender affix standard domestic postage to the sealed card envelope (extra, if it's an oversized card), before enclosing it in a larger envelope (to be sent to you)? That way you won't have to worry about calculating postage or handling cash (which may or may not be sugar-coated).




I'm just saying that this thing would be for people who want an honest to god paper valentine in his or her hand. or want to send one, rather.

As for 2, if that person leaves the envelope INSIDE (i.e., the valentine envelope) blank, and puts on postage, yes. But I'm not sure how invested people are or how it's gonna work, etc. If that person writes all kinda stuff on it and I have to provide a larger envelope, then it might cost some extra. You're absolutely right that if it's done correctly, it should pay for itself, but ... you know how that all goes. 

All of this can get ironed out if this idea is a go. I've PM'd you my concerns, lady.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

I still think it's a great idea (just PMed you another suggestion). I just wouldn't call the e-way boring. Quite the contrary, I think. One does not replace the other. (Thus the "apples and oranges.")

And I guess I'm missing something about your need for another larger envelope. Why do you need to put the Valentine in a larger envelope? The sender does that. You take out of the larger envelope a sealed, stamped card-in-envelope, address it, then feel all kinds o' good about doing your Cupidy duty.

Which y'gotta admit, is awfully fun to say.

Being that it's entirely voluntary, I'd say it's a go. And a great idea.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I still think it's a great idea (just PMed you another suggestion). I just wouldn't call the e-way boring. Quite the contrary, I think. One does not replace the other. (Thus the "apples and oranges.")
> 
> And I guess I'm missing something about your need for another larger envelope. Why do you need to put the Valentine in a larger envelope? The sender does that. You take out of the larger envelope a sealed, stamped card-in-envelope, address it, then feel all kinds o' good about doing your Cupidy duty.
> 
> ...



I'm just imagining people screwing up the process. But, assuming no one does, then your idea is right on the money. People are just going to have to be vigilant about labeling who THEY are and to whom the card is going. I can't keep track once I take stuff out of the envelope. 

And don't you mean Apples and pears. 

I don't like e-greetings. THey hold no excitement for me, and it's already plenty easy to make them anonymous. I don't know why I'm fighting you on this, either. I just mean that THIS message is all about paper cards. 

So...uh....Since so few people have READ this thread, why don't we wait a bit for more exposure. I should've put: Naked photo of all the beautiful fat rubbing off on me! in the subj. line and I didn't think so. But once more people have read the message, then maybe interested senders can EMAIL ME (there's an option for that before or after PMing) the handle of their beloved.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes,

I can just see it now! Opening up a sweet little red envelope and finding a Polaroid of a *huge surprise* with a neatly tied red ribbon around it sent from some anonymous horny admirer!

*giggles*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2006)

I think we should also have a special *Send a Valentine* day here on Dimensions. Valentines don't have to be romantic - they can be between friends too. 

How much fun would it be to have people here PM'ing each other to say "I think you're great!"

I'm gonna do it regardless. Anyone else want to join me on *February 14th????*:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in!!

Although I have a mailing address that is just for "online" things, for my site, etc... so my mailing info isn't really a secret in that respect. But yeah, it sounds like fun!!! 

You little diapered demon you. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2006)

I kinda have something to add..and it won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it..

I think this is a great idea...but instead of us sending you cards to resend..why not set up a paypal account..charge 3 bucks...and have the person specify if the card is to be romantic or just friendly...and buy mass cards and stamps and send them..lol..just trying to save everyone some time and stamps....

That's my two cents..like I said...it won't hurt my feelings if you don't like that idea...

I know some people would worry about personalizing..well..they could email you text or whatever and you could print it off and stuff the card with it...

Ok..done..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I kinda have something to add..and it won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it..
> 
> I think this is a great idea...but instead of us sending you cards to resend..why not set up a paypal account..charge 3 bucks...and have the person specify if the card is to be romantic or just friendly...and buy mass cards and stamps and send them..lol..just trying to save everyone some time and stamps....
> 
> ...




Not bad, but I'd definately want to pick out the card if I was going to send something out.... that's just me. Also, I think if I a guy didn't want to take the time to buy me the card and put the effort into mailing it, I'd rather not have it... LOL I'm a bitch, huh??


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think if I a guy didn't want to take the time to buy me the card and put the effort into mailing it, I'd rather not have it... LOL I'm a bitch, huh??


Nah. Oh, wait. Yeah. You _are_ a bitch. But not 'cause of this.

(If I knew how to insert a smilie face, you'd likely see one here.)

I agree 100%. Part of the fun is browsing the card shops, looking for the one that says it juuuuust right. Or better yet, creating one, yourself. And best of all, knowing the sender has put just as much thought into it.

Note to anyone getting a Valentine from Misty: She probably buys 'em 10 to a pack.

('nother smilie here)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2006)

cute idea...i'm game.

aaron£


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nah. Oh, wait. Yeah. You _are_ a bitch. But not 'cause of this.
> 
> (If I knew how to insert a smilie face, you'd likely see one here.)
> 
> ...




Ok..obviously I misunderstood the concept..lol..yeah..that's it..So..if you want to send a card..as a secret admirer? you are going to go pick the card out..write your message..mail it to Jes..and then in turn she will mail it to the person you are crushing on? Is that the story morning glories? lol..it's a good idea....

and..fyi..I haven't had a valentine in 4 years..lol..so I've actually saved money on this holiday...I am..however..the advice giver when it comes to boyfriends buying for their girlfriends..I know at least 10 girls that OWE ME BIG TIME..lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 23, 2006)

I have done things like this over Christmas with some pretty large groups. It was a ton of fun  . Great idea! keep us posted.


----------



## Vince (Jan 23, 2006)

If anyone wants to send a Valentine to Jes then contact me and I will make sure she is over the moon about it!

We never get enough kisses, do we, cyber or otherwise!


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel said:


> Jes,
> 
> I can just see it now! Opening up a sweet little red envelope and finding a Polaroid of a *huge surprise* with a neatly tied red ribbon around it sent from some anonymous horny admirer!
> 
> *giggles*



Now, you know I can't tie a red ribbon around that, Angel! No worries.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I kinda have something to add..and it won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it..
> 
> I think this is a great idea...but instead of us sending you cards to resend..why not set up a paypal account..charge 3 bucks...and have the person specify if the card is to be romantic or just friendly...and buy mass cards and stamps and send them..lol..just trying to save everyone some time and stamps....
> 
> ...



Constructive suggestions are never a drag! I'd say for this that I prefer not to do paypal--I've never set one up and don't care to, personally. But who knows about the future? And I think this is cheaper too, all around. But again, thanks for taking the time to think it through and add a thought! There might be a way to incorporate those ideas in some way anyway...


Ok. For anyone interested, I say: email me (find my address, NOT the PM option, but the email option, at my profile, please) with the name of your intended! I will take it from there. Since time is of the essence, any time is good from here on out. 

If no one proves interested, that's ok too, just seemed like a fun idea (I did a secret santa once and loved it. Hard to do that now in the age of inclusivity--which I appreciate, but still.) especially b/c I've never gotten a valentine, and if anyone else hasn't, and someone wants to change that fact, I gotta help make it happen!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Constructive suggestions are never a drag! I'd say for this that I prefer not to do paypal--I've never set one up and don't care to, personally. But who knows about the future? And I think this is cheaper too, all around. But again, thanks for taking the time to think it through and add a thought! There might be a way to incorporate those ideas in some way anyway...
> 
> 
> Ok. For anyone interested, I say: email me (find my address, NOT the PM option, but the email option, at my profile, please) with the name of your intended! I will take it from there. Since time is of the essence, any time is good from here on out.
> ...




Can we send more than one?? LOL Or does that make us a Valentine whore?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 23, 2006)

It sounds like an awesome idea. Not only did you come up with a brilliant idea, you are such a sweetie to volunteer for it


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Can we send more than one?? LOL Or does that make us a Valentine whore?


oh great googly moogly, send 100! seriously! the more the merrier. ANd they can be genuine crushes, genuine secret admiration, fun, whatever. Sign your name or don't--but I promise, on my life, this is VOLUNTARY and ANONYMOUS. I will NOT reveal the sender to the sendee, no matter what (even under threat of tickling!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> I will NOT reveal the sender to the sendee, no matter what (even under threat of tickling!)



I'll assume this includes others as well... meaning, someone may not want to participate if they think their biz'nazz is going to be told to others in a "Guess who sent who a card?" way. 

(I'm just clarifying for anyone who might wonder, seems to me that this is included in your anonymous statement.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll assume this includes others as well... meaning, someone may not want to participate if they think their biz'nazz is going to be told to others in a "Guess who sent who a card?" way.
> 
> (I'm just clarifying for anyone who might wonder, seems to me that this is included in your anonymous statement.)



anonymity guaranteed. even if I send you a card. i'm not tellin'. in fact, i don't even know you. who are you? where am i?

So, game on. Remember that postage is up to 39c domestic now, and for a larger envelope, I think the next fraction of an ounce is 24c now? I'm sketchy. But address the larger envelope and make sure to tell me TO WHOM TO SEND YOUR VALENTINE. Stick in a note, or a post-it or something. If it's unclear, I'll have to send it back to you. And make sure to add postage to the valentine itself.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, so based on the single and looking and the flirting (real? fake? in-between?) that goes on here, I was trying to think of a way for those of us facing another no-card-on-Valentine's-Day February to connect with a real, or a good-natured fake, secret admirer here on the Dim Boards.
> Like, I'd be cupid, and if you wanted to mail someone a valentine card (actual--who wants an e-valentine? ugh), then it'd come through me so anonymity could be assured.
> But...there are probs with this. I have an address that's not my specific home address, but I'd need to ask other people if I could send the cards they might get on to them, and I'd need their addresses. And probably, that's not a good idea for all of the reasons surrounding that.
> but still...the idea came from a good place. I can't think of how to work it any better than that (and I haven't given it much thought beyond what's above, honestly), preach it.
> ...



I like everything except the part where card recipients have to give out their home address. I understand that it would be difficult, if not impossible, to do this any other way. But still...I wouldn't feel comfortable giving out my address (assuming anyone wanted to send me a card in the first place).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2006)

I will volunteer to be Cupid for Jes, so if anyone would like to be her Valentine, let me know... that way she doesn't have to be her own cupid. 

 (This is of course resting on whether Jes is ok with me doing this for her... )


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I like everything except the part where card recipients have to give out their home address. I understand that it would be difficult, if not impossible, to do this any other way. But still...I wouldn't feel comfortable giving out my address (assuming anyone wanted to send me a card in the first place).



You'd only have to give it to Jes, so it's not too big of a deal.... but if you don't feel comfy with that, then I totally understand.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Jan 24, 2006)

i think it's a great idea too, but only one question... how does this work for those of us who live outside of the US? I mean- if i wanted to send a valentines card to someone... there's no problem organising to send it to Jes but then... from Jes onwards... i assume money is to be enclosed in the first envelope... the next question is one of currency... and how much is a stamp approx. in the US? perhaps i should stick to e-cards hehe

Love the idea Jes, very romantic and thoughtful


----------



## Emma (Jan 24, 2006)

Well if anyone wants to send me a card it'll be cool. But I won't expect one.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Jan 24, 2006)

same here... though em, im moving back to London in april, so i could send you a belated valentines.. though.... im sure i wouldnt be your pick of valentines hehe... still, the offer stands.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 24, 2006)

nicolethefantastic said:


> i think it's a great idea too, but only one question... how does this work for those of us who live outside of the US? I mean- if i wanted to send a valentines card to someone... there's no problem organising to send it to Jes but then... from Jes onwards... i assume money is to be enclosed in the first envelope... the next question is one of currency... and how much is a stamp approx. in the US? perhaps i should stick to e-cards hehe
> 
> Love the idea Jes, very romantic and thoughtful



A stamp is .39 U.S.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I like everything except the part where card recipients have to give out their home address. I understand that it would be difficult, if not impossible, to do this any other way. But still...I wouldn't feel comfortable giving out my address (assuming anyone wanted to send me a card in the first place).



Dude, that's why I email you first and say: someone would like to send you a card. Is that ok?

You then say: not comfortable giving out my address to you, JES, so I then get back to the sender and say: He liked the idea, but wasn't comfortable giving me his address. End of the story.

Like I said: VOLUNTARY. COMPLETELY.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I will volunteer to be Cupid for Jes, so if anyone would like to be her Valentine, let me know... that way she doesn't have to be her own cupid.
> 
> (This is of course resting on whether Jes is ok with me doing this for her... )



Sweet, but no need--I'm doing this for other peoples, so I'm not taking myself into account.

yes, Cupid for other countries is a bit harder since you can't address your envelope and you can't send me money unless you have some US coin hanging around (though you may). If you can send me a dollar US to cover int'l or nat'l, feel free. And hey--I go to Europe a lot. I can always take a Euro if that doesn't make your envelope too heavy. seriously. If not--YES, big spender that I am, within reason, I'll post things along to people on my own.

I'm saying that based on the limited usage I think PROJECT CUPID '06 will receive, which is why I say: get started early! If 100 people wanted me to send things on on my own dime, so to speak, it'd be harder.

But really--if you're interested, contact me via EMAIL. I'm sure we can work something out. 

This might all be moot. So far, no one has contacted me, so let's not get too worried.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok...I have no shame..I've begged for a date..I've begged for pms and rep points..and now I'm begging for a v-day card..LOL PPPPLLLEEEAAASSEEEE..


----------



## Ivy (Jan 24, 2006)

i'm confused. or maybe just stupid.

so wait, only Jes get's our home address?


----------



## Ivy (Jan 25, 2006)

i get it now.
i'm in.
what a precious idea.


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2006)

ALL RIGHT kids. If you wanna send a valentine, you need to contact me by the end of this month (JANUARY). Earlier if you're not in the US of course. That's one week to mull it over. 

We haven't had many views of this message, so maybe Tarella will rub it on her beautiful fat to bump up the numbers (I'm trying to add searchable keywords, here, is it working?). Don't be disappointed if you liked the idea and it didn't take off or you didn't get a card. I think lots of people haven't seen it. 

fat fat fat. rub rub rub. me in my new jeans. belly shaking! jiggle! JIIIIIGGLE.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 25, 2006)

Yay! Thanks so much for doing this. Such a great idea!


----------



## Emma (Jan 25, 2006)

i made a post pointing to this one.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> i made a post pointing to this one.


Me too.

And I'll add that the deadline Jes has set is a generous one. You've got two mailings and several e-mail exchanges involved, so don't dilly dally, folks. Get yo' Cupid on.

Now playing in my head: ABC's "Poison Arrow."


----------



## Vince (Jan 25, 2006)

I love the way the guys here are so enthusiastic about this thread. Makes me feel good all over. 

Now, is there a way I can send a Valentine to my sweetheart over at Abundance? No, it isn't Mindy because I don't mess with married women! Is that possible, Jes? Maybe Tina or Vickie can help me here?


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> I love the way the guys here are so enthusiastic about this thread. Makes me feel good all over.
> 
> Now, is there a way I can send a Valentine to my sweetheart over at Abundance? No, it isn't Mindy because I don't mess with married women! Is that possible, Jes? Maybe Tina or Vickie can help me here?



I've made the offer to all, so I stand by it. You'll have to tell me exactly how to reach this person--and i"m not joining another forum, etc., sorry. So if I can email her (I assume it's a her), then I'll give it a shot


And yes. Deadlines approach quickly so set the wheels in motion. ANd you're right--I keep hearing how everyone wants a valentine but I haven't yet heard that anyone wants to SEND one. As someone said: I foresee tears. I sincerely hope not. This effort wasn't intended to make anyone feel sad or excluded.


----------



## Echoes (Jan 26, 2006)

Alright, I'm game. 

I'm open to getting valentines too in case anyone wants to send one. Anyone? Bueller? :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 26, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I'm open to getting valentines too in case anyone wants to send one. Anyone? Bueller? :wubu:



Something-o-o economics?


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I'm open to getting valentines too in case anyone wants to send one. Anyone? Bueller? :wubu:



Yes, I think we need more people saying 'I want to send' because we already have plenty of people who've said 'I want to get!' That's something to keep in mind! I will feel quite crappy if I started this and most everyone is disappointed.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Something-o-o economics?


Cam's house? With the garage? You know, the glass one, and the car? Filmed very near my house!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, I think we need more people saying 'I want to send' because we already have plenty of people who've said 'I want to get!' That's something to keep in mind! I will feel quite crappy if I started this and most everyone is disappointed.



I'm making up my list of recipients tonight! I'm going to make some people happy on Valentine's Day, or die trying, by God.


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm making up my list of recipients tonight! I'm going to make some people happy on Valentine's Day, or die trying, by God.



I just glanced at this thread int he queue and I read it as: JUST CALL ME STUPID!

haha. dork.


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 26, 2006)

What a great idea! I don't know anyone yet to send anything to, but I look forward to hearing about everyone else getting theirs!


----------



## Jes (Jan 26, 2006)

blue_passion said:


> What a great idea! I don't know anyone yet to send anything to, but I look forward to hearing about everyone else getting theirs!


\

honey, ya don't have to know anything about someone to look at a piccie and get all tingly! that's all ya need to be a secret admirer!


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> \
> 
> honey, ya don't have to know anything about someone to look at a piccie and get all tingly! that's all ya need to be a secret admirer!



LOL, good point!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok I'm in, sending you info very shortly, hope I still have time?

Also bumping this up so it's read again.

Come on people let's make this happen, bury Jes in Cupid requests.


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ok I'm in, sending you info very shortly, hope I still have time?
> 
> Also bumping this up so it's read again.
> 
> Come on people let's make this happen, bury Jes in Cupid requests.



How about some men who tune into Dim and look at and chat with the lovely ladies here and who would love nothing more than to have a piece of themselves being fondled by the hands of their secretly admired woman? And yes, I meant a card. Seems like an awful cheap and easy way to gain purchase with the woman of your dreams, boys.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 28, 2006)

YES I want to send some! I will send you my list in a bit Jes. It sounds like great fun. Thank you so much for the effort.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 28, 2006)

I just I would interested for some fun one!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2006)

Guys, also keep in mind sending a card doesn't mean you're making a lifetime commitment. If you don't have a secret crush, you can still play. Just pick one (or more!) of the lovely single ladies here and send her a funny card just to make her day. It doesn't have to be for :wubu:. It can be just for  too. Either way, you get to make someone smile.

Hint: There are 8 pages of folks in this thread http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2929 who'd love to receive one!

P.S. This goes for the ladies sending to guys too, but it sounds from posts like the ladies are already making their lists.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 28, 2006)

i finally got round to this topic..good idea! let me know what i can do *gets lots of chippy cards ready*


----------



## mybluice (Jan 28, 2006)

Making a list  checking it twice  going to find out who's naughty :shocked: or nice :smitten: 

Great idea Jes....will send you a list shortly!!!!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2006)

Dangit, I hate that we can't edit posts anymore  

I just wanted to add that my post above is my understanding--I don't *think* smitten is part of the rules. Jes is da Cupid though, so I probably should have let her say what I wrote, not me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 28, 2006)

*is smitten with someone* *is in deep smit*


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *is smitten with someone* *is in deep smit*



Well then maybe Chippy should get on the cankl---er, ball, before Cupid smites him! Before Cupid smoteseses him!! 

DEADLINE IS JAN. 31st. Cupid doesn't wanna hear any pissing and moaning come Feb. 1st. 

And yes--Cupid takes all comers and feels love in its many forms should be celebrated with a card. Though Cupid does, again, want to say: MEN. GET ON BOARD. YOU'RE UNDERREPRESENTED and boy are you gonna feel like heels when you get a card after having sent none.

You hear Cupid, y'all? I know I'm only 18 inches tall, but I'm loud!


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

oh, also? i have a wee crushlette on someone and he should send me a card. Just cuz.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> You hear Cupid, y'all? I know I'm only 18 inches tall, but I'm loud!




dern loud small things!


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> dern loud small things wearing diapers!



























................................


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> ..................,.............




heck yeah it is!


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 28, 2006)

OK, I'm kinda slow on the draw here. Should I email you, Jes, and request the mailing addies of the three (yes, three. I'm just a big ol' silly mackadocious pimp) lovely ladies I want to send cards to, or do I snail mail the cards to you as a means of concealing the locations of the ladies? 

Oh, and I'll need Vince's address. There's no way I could live with myself knowing that kangeroo puncher didn't get at least ONE Valentines.

Lestah the Lovah


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Everyone:
Compile your list by handles/nicks

Use the EMAIL option through my profile to contact me with that list. Cupid will take it from there. 

Damnit, Cupid has a rash. Damned diapers!


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, and one last menial little question I forgot to ask.

When is Valentines Day?


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

ohmahgah. I'm not even sure Cupid can help you, pal.

Cupid's deadline is the end of this month. 

Vday is Feb 14th.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Everyone:
> Compile your list by handles/nicks
> 
> Use the EMAIL option through my profile to contact me with that list. Cupid will take it from there.
> ...


I can help you.

_Just a warning for people, because I love you all. DON'T do an image search called "diaper rash" on Google. Please, don't do it._ 

View attachment middle.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 29, 2006)

Come on now guys! It is so easy to send a card and make someone smile. I don't have any crushes (none I'm admitting), but there are a lot of folks here I'd love to send a hug. So get off your behinds and make someone's day


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 29, 2006)

"I deserve a happy hiney and I got it!"

OK, Jes, there's your straight line for the day. Go at it girlfrien'. And don't go for the easy and obvious Tom Cruise jokes.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't send them anonymously. If ladies don't know who you are, how can them PM and thank you?


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2006)

Cupid says you can do as you wish!! I'm quite sure there will be a thread after Vday wondering about results.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Cupid says you can do as you wish!! I'm quite sure there will be a thread after Vday wondering about results.


It was a suggestion, not a rule, Jes. Yes, I'm sure there will be, and people who never find out who it was.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 29, 2006)

But if they use a handle, wouldn't it be the handle they use here?


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> But if they use a handle, wouldn't it be the handle they use here?



what honey? what are you talking about?


----------



## Jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> But if they use a handle, wouldn't it be the handle they use here?


I'm talking about those signed "a secret admirer" or "Some bunny wuvs you."


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] This is a great idea, although I highly doubt anyone would send me a Valentine's Card, I will look forward in getting one just as any lonely woman would. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] *It would be really great to get something nice in the mail....*[/FONT]
 I don't mind giving out my Post Office Box Number, I just sent it to you!


----------



## RedHead (Jan 30, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] This is a great idea, although I highly doubt anyone would send me a Valentine's Card, I will look forward in getting one just as any lonely woman would. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] *It would be really great to get something nice in the mail....*[/FONT]
> I don't mind giving out my Post Office Box Number, I just sent it to you!



Ladyrose,

I don't know you; but it really touched me that you thought you were so unimportant that no one would give you a valentine! I have to tell you when I was single I didn't wait; I bought myself a dozen roses about twice a month. During valentine day I bought each one of my girlfriends a card and a single rose to tell them how important they are in my life.

I guess what I'm saying is don't wait for someone else to make it special; you do it and you'll be suprised at what follows.

PS - PM me your box number and you may have a suprise waiting on VD Day


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Ladyrose,
> 
> I don't know you; but it really touched me that you thought you were so unimportant that no one would give you a valentine! I have to tell you when I was single I didn't wait; I bought myself a dozen roses about twice a month. During valentine day I bought each one of my girlfriends a card and a single rose to tell them how important they are in my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedHead (Jan 30, 2006)

"It's been that way for so long..."

Ladyrose; I don't think you are feeling sorry for yourself at all. In fact what I would hazard to guess is that you have given up; that way if you don't have any expectations, then you can't get hurt.

You must be an absolutely wonderful person; I looked at your profile, you are quite beautiful.

You like roses, you work with senior citizens. Which means you have tons of patience (something I do not possess) you drive, so you are active and mobile. You live on the Columbian River Gorge, one of the more spectactular places on earth - so you appreciate nature and the beauty it brings to us.

You wear your hair long, so you feel young and free....I could go on.

But I guess what I'm trying to say is that I read defeat in your post, not triumph. 

Still waiting for that PM


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

RedHead said:


> But I guess what I'm trying to say is that I read defeat in your post, not triumph.
> 
> Still waiting for that PM


 
* You very well may be right Redhead, I never thought about it like that before. You very well may be right. *


----------



## Emma (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm thinking of making a card for someone myself. I've never made anything before BUT there's no things in the shops that are like what I want. heh I might not do it though.


----------



## Jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I spent so many years reinforcing the negatives rather than the positives about myself.

Also, I allowed myself to be brought down by people whose sole purpose was to control me.

I could kick my own butt when I think about it. :doh:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> I spent so many years reinforcing the negatives rather than the positives about myself.
> 
> Also, I allowed myself to be brought down by people whose sole purpose was to control me. :doh:


 
**Guilty**


----------



## Jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't do that, dammit. 

Some days it's hard to love anything (Mondays), but we always have to love ourselves. In the long run, regardless of what we may convince ourselves, we're all we've got in this world. 

Since I've been loving me more, so have other people. An enthusiasm for yourself is contagious. Yep, sounds like pop bullshit psychology, but it works. Strangest thing, another thing my Mother was right about. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Don't do that, dammit.
> 
> Some days it's hard to love anything (Mondays), but we always have to love ourselves. In the long run, regardless of what we may convince ourselves, we're all we've got in this world.
> 
> Since I've been loving me more, so have other people. An enthusiasm for yourself is contagious. Yep, sounds like pop bullshit psychology, but it works. Strangest thing, another thing my Mother was right about. :doh:



Jane, you're awesome. I tried to give you rep, but have exceeded my limit for the day. But your words are very, very wise and absolutely correct, in my book.


----------



## Jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Jane, you're awesome. I tried to give you rep, but have exceeded my limit for the day. But your words are very, very wise and absolutely correct, in my book.


Thank you, Carrie. It damn sure took me long enough to come to this realization. I don't need negative people in my life who, because of their own insecurities, have to make me feel bad.

I need lovers of whatever nature. People who love me and each other and themselves.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd like to join, Jes. 

I can't believe I've never read this thread! Wow! :wubu: 

So, I send you a list of the people I'd like to send cards to?
Is that how it works?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2006)

Allie, you send Jes (via email, not PM) a list of the recipients you'd like to send cards to. Then she contacts them and see who is/isn't willing to cough up their address for her (she doesn't tell them who wants to send them something, so don't be offended if someone declines to be a recipient), then you snail-mail your cards for your recipients to Jes, who then addresses them for you and sticks them in the mail. She is the top secret keeper of the addresses. 

But your list of recipients is due tonight! So get cracking, girlie!


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Allie, you send Jes (via email, not PM) a list of the recipients you'd like to send cards to. Then she contacts them and see who is/isn't willing to cough up their address for her (she doesn't tell them who wants to send them something, so don't be offended if someone declines to be a recipient), then you snail-mail your cards for your recipients to Jes, who then addresses them for you and sticks them in the mail. She is the top secret keeper of the addresses.
> 
> But your list of recipients is due tonight! So get cracking, girlie!



whew! what carrie said. 
Tomorrow, the end is here. 

I'm incensed that people didn't read my thread. shouldn't you ALL be reading ALL of my threads? I mean, really now!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> She is the top secret keeper of the addresses.



I'm beginning to think that this is all a big scam so that she can either a) collect stamps for use in other mailings of her own, or b) a grand scheme to orchestrate nationwide pop-by visits to Dim board members and ask to crash on their couch. 

Sucker that I am, I fell for it! :doh:


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm beginning to think that this is all a big scam so that she can either a) collect stamps for use in other mailings of her own, or b) a grand scheme to orchestrate nationwide pop-by visits to Dim board members and ask to crash on their couch.
> 
> Sucker that I am, I fell for it! :doh:



Cupid has a diaper full of love and good cheer to share with all of you during this Valentine's day. It is up to you whether to believe Cupid's intentions or not.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Cupid has a diaper full of love and good cheer to share with all of you during this Valentine's day. It is up to you whether to believe Cupid's intentions or not.




Okay, Okay, I believe Cupid's intentions. Honestly, I do. 

However, that part about what your diaper is full of is HIGHLY suspect, ma'am. You've been wearing it a week.


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, so based on the single and looking and the flirting (real? fake? in-between?) that goes on here, I was trying to think of a way for those of us facing another no-card-on-Valentine's-Day February to connect with a real, or a good-natured fake, secret admirer here on the Dim Boards.
> Like, I'd be cupid, and if you wanted to mail someone a valentine card (actual--who wants an e-valentine? ugh), then it'd come through me so anonymity could be assured.
> But...there are probs with this. I have an address that's not my specific home address, but I'd need to ask other people if I could send the cards they might get on to them, and I'd need their addresses. And probably, that's not a good idea for all of the reasons surrounding that.
> but still...the idea came from a good place. I can't think of how to work it any better than that (and I haven't given it much thought beyond what's above, honestly), preach it.
> ...



Project Cupid--over. Finito. Done. 

Thanks to all who contacted me. I'll be getting back to the last of you soon! 

I plan to issue a short report at the end of the project (no specifics, worry not my little secret admirers) and there might even be a chance for hints and such, if both parties are interested.

So check your mailboxes as Valentine's Day approaches cats and kittens! You just might get some catnip!


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sweet idea, Jes! You're the clearinghouse of love.



this was cute, btw.

I want that in my profile now. JES: The Clearinghouse of Love.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I want that in my profile now. JES: The Clearinghouse of Love.


How's that going, by the way? Are the cards pouring in yet? I want numbers. Can't wait for your State of the Unions address, after. Bound to be better than another one I heard this week.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

Cupid DOES need those cards in the mail NOW, folks. And by NOW, I mean NOW. Have them to me no later than TUESDAY, with the correct postage on them please (may be higher than you remember!!) I still have work to do with them once I get them, so let's make sure our intendeds get the lovin' they so richly deserve, before the 14th.

And remember, if you signed up, that person is expecting something. Don't disappoint. It'll be like getting all dressed up for the Prom and then having your date never show.

Not that that ever happened to me or anything. Twice.


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Cupid DOES need those cards in the mail NOW, folks. And by NOW, I mean NOW. Have them to me no later than TUESDAY, with the correct postage on them please (may be higher than you remember!!) I still have work to do with them once I get them, so let's make sure our intendeds get the lovin' they so richly deserve, before the 14th.
> 
> And remember, if you signed up, that person is expecting something. Don't disappoint. It'll be like getting all dressed up for the Prom and then having your date never show.
> 
> Not that that ever happened to me or anything. Twice.


I don't want to hear about it. I invited a young (18 years old) man my political dinner. He can't make it. At 52, I never thought I would get dumped by an 18 year old again.

There is no justice.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

I would love an update from Cupid on how the project is going (in general terms of course!). 

Remember folks, if you threw yourself in the ring to send a card and haven't, you should!! Even late would be better than never if someone is expecting something for V-day!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

We most definitely do not have all of our cards in yet, I'm sorry to say. I do hope you'll send them ASAP if you haven't. Those who have sent them in have titillated Cupid, that's for sure. I have wanted to open each and every card, but I have not. I have, however, written secret messages on them. Secret, filthy, messages.

Just kidding.

For those of you who sent cards overnight express to make the deadline, I thank you! I'm sure the cost will be well worth it for the person getting a card on time.


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, mi boyfriend is workin on some construction in Chicago. I sent him the oh so lovely card Yesterday night.


----------

